# Okay now really.



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

Storm you need to make more mods.


----------



## quincify (Nov 14, 2009)

BADLY...


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

Super badly.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

One that's not old :L
Just playin, just playin xd


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

BasonJurrows for admin.


----------



## MygL (Nov 14, 2009)

I nominate nooky


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

I nominate myself.


----------



## quincify (Nov 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I nominate nooky


^funny


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I nominate myself.


I think they'd need mods who stay, and not leave every 3 weeks :L


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And ones that don't rage over a little thing


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And ask for pity parties.


----------



## ATWA (Nov 14, 2009)

This has been going on for hours, hasn't it?


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw, why? I'm enjoying finding random images to post on all the threads D:


----------



## quincify (Nov 14, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> This has been going on for hours, hasn't it?


A few,


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 14, 2009)

I think Pear40 should be a Mod.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Raises hand* Pick me!


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmm, we need to pick someone low key who's pretty active... I vote Mike


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

Just wait till Kolvo gets back.  The mods haven't been on for the past 2-3 hours.  Do you know how much damage he could do in that time?  It would be great.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Just wait till Kolvo gets back.  The mods haven't been on for the past 2-3 hours.  Do you know how much damage he could do in that time?  It would be great.


I miss Kolvo :c


----------



## Peso (Nov 14, 2009)

We need more BADLY.Like your arm pit after a month without a shower Badly!


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> We need more BADLY.Like your arm pit after a month without a shower Badly!


Good point


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 15, 2009)

I vote Jas0n
he deserves it...
Well, i guess.

What are the requierments to be a mod?


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 15 2009, 12:00:51 AM]I vote Jas0n
> he deserves it...
> Well, i guess.
> 
> What are the requierments to be a mod?


I don't want to be a mod.

Actually, scratch that, I do want to be a mod purely so I can ban almost everyone on this forum.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 15, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beehdaubs looks at Jas0n with dissapointment


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 15, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol when did you start hating TBT =X


----------



## muffun (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that we should keep the trolls, it's good entertainment. =3


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> I think that we should keep the trolls, it's good entertainment. =3


Not when it's s#x related!!!


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's almost everywhere in life.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL TROLLS FTW


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know that. <_<


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So get used to it.


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM getting used to it.  It just gives me the squirms though...I'm only 13 stinkin yrs. old!


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

What rianco said


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

> What he said


I knew I wasn't the only one!


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I feel sorry that most of the people that join the site now are young, and have to find out about sex on a forum :/


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know he was going too post so i said what he said i was agreeing with you


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That or their parents tell them before then.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

> What rianco said


Were you speaking to Numner?
>_>


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned about sex on the interwebs Cough Porn Cough


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Clanklus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And no


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

I vote Crash or Niko.


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... :O


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

As long as they realize sex is for recreation and not procreation. LOL!


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Go and get some mods from eac they have extras!


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> As long as they realize sex is for recreation and not procreation. LOL!


This most definitely


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> Go and get some mods from eac they have extras!


Hells.
No.


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> Clanklus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't  :O  me im only 15


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that does happen to certain people.   *cough


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2009)

I figured sex out on my own really.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I figured sex out on my own really.


By demonstration, amirite?


----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hurls in a bucket


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No by imagination in his case! Bam!


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Peso (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I'm gonna set out this one. . .*walks out of conversation


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Just wait till Kolvo gets back.  The mods haven't been on for the past 2-3 hours.  Do you know how much damage he could do in that time?  It would be great.


OCM was on like 1 hour ago actually. But he went offline,.


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

Good idea


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 15, 2009)

I like Ike.


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

>


We have 2 pet monkey's that do that all the time!


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

Aw must be cute


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

> Aw must be cute


Seeing monkeys hump = cute?


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess if they look like the ones in the pic


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sucks about this is my good friend Wiihaven is going to get blamed for this like he always does for all of tbt's problems.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one said that he did it until you brought it up just now


----------



## Nightray (Nov 15, 2009)

I nominate Branbran. :}


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> djherorocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know nobody said it but I am sure it will happen so I basically beat everyone to the punch.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have I done any of this in the past few weeks?

I don't think so.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 15, 2009)

I think we need 1or 2 extra moderators.
Don't know who though.


----------



## Pear (Nov 15, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

> I think Pear40 should be a Mod.


Thanks. 
By the way, but how do you know me if you joined today? XD


----------



## Zex (Nov 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> BasonJurrows for admin.


I second that. His big stacks of money can keep us under control.


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Clanklus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just think you make alot of good sigs. No warn. And you have a high post count thats all!


----------



## SamXX (Nov 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I nominate nooky


Woah it's you, you aint been around a while?


----------



## Pear (Nov 15, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  But post count isn't everything you, you know.

For instance, this person was a member awhile ago. She had a ton of posts, but was a spammer. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4022447/

Then there's some people who don't have many posts, but they're pretty cool. 
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4018889/

I don't think post count should have a ton to do with mods.


----------



## Princess (Nov 15, 2009)

I nominate AndyB


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm actually aware they're considering a few people, of course I'm not sure who they are but I know one.


----------



## Pear (Nov 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I'm actually aware they're considering a few people, of course I'm not sure who they are but I know one.


Who? :O


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I'm actually aware they're considering a few people, of course I'm not sure who they are but I know one.


Neeko has inside information.
We must torture him until he divulges his secrets.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 15, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to keep it secret for now.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:l
*revs chainsaw*
Tell.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 15, 2009)

needs someone more active.
cause last night the whole.. well you know lol 
no mods were on. lol


----------



## Pear (Nov 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> needs someone more active.
> cause last night the whole.. well you know lol
> no mods were on. lol


What did I miss this time?


----------



## Nic (Nov 15, 2009)

I have to say somebody more active. But I know who needs to be moderator.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 15, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh good golly gracious. 
xD


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 15, 2009)

Fine Fine, here's one little hint to the person I know.  He's pretty active.  There :| .


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Fine Fine, here's one little hint to the person I know.  He's pretty active.  There :| .


Male.
Active.
WE MUST PIECE TOGETHER THESE CLUES.
Sucks for the girls. =P


----------



## Nic (Nov 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Fine Fine, here's one little hint to the person I know.  He's pretty active.  There :| .


Andy it is.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 15, 2009)

Uh... hm... Another hint: This person I know is recommended joined during 2008.

@Hobo: Nah, although he might be someone who was recommended that I don't know about.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 15, 2009)

Username: AndyB
Posts:2,362
Group:Members8
Member#881
Joined:June 27, 2006
Bells: 29

Well, it can't be andy


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Uh... hm... Another hint: This person I know is recommended joined during 2008.


*looks at Niko's join date*
:l


----------



## kalinn (Nov 15, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww darn. lol

and of course, another male mod :l psssh discrimination! 
xD


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 15, 2009)

Note: This is like just one I know about, there's not even a 100% chance of him becoming a mod.  There's other people being recommended, just a little FYI reminder.


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well lets see you missed my favorite one about cockroaches coming out of Lizzs *censored.7.2*

That was my favorite what was it called *censored.7.2* crazy or something. 

But there was lots of troll threads


----------



## Vivi (Nov 15, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there were 3 trolls posting sexual stuff all at the same time


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> BasonJurrows for admin.


Second.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and from what I heard  I THINK one of them was you.  Dun Dun Dun!


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

It was really funny made me laugh at least.


----------



## Vivi (Nov 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually wasn't me this time, but i know who it is.....


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who ..


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

Who?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Fine Fine, here's one little hint to the person I know.  He's pretty active.  There :| .


Oooh! MEMEEEEEMEEE!!!!!!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Vivi (Nov 15, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i know who POOP is, but i've never heard of Lizz-Thomas


----------



## Thunder (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Lizz and ValleyofFlowers are the same person.


----------

